# je ch l'equivalent de netmeeting sur mac et en francais.



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2000)

bonsoir....je ch a me connecter a des chat avec web cam......et je ne sais pas quel logiciel choisir (en francais si possible).
j'ai une amie a l'autre bout de la france qui a une web cam sur son PC....comment faire pour la voir?...merci a bientot

------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2000)

Netmeeting n'existant pas sur Mac, il faut choisir une solution existante sur les deux plateformes. Je conseille iVisit (www.iVisit.com) mais c'est un choix purement personnel. Il n'est disponible uniquement qu'en anglais pour l'instant.
Sinon il y a ICUII, CU-Seeme.
En espérant avoir répondu à ta demande.

------------------
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous
Guillaume
guillaume.perrin@bigfoot.com


----------

